# [Finnish NR] Pyraminx 4.75 single by Otto von Hellens



## ooveehoo (Sep 6, 2009)

I broke the single NR (former was 6.80 by Aili Asikainen) and Aili broke my average NR.


----------



## Novriil (Sep 6, 2009)

ooveehoo said:


> I broke the single NR (former was 6.80 by Aili Asikainen) and Aili broke my average NR.



Damn.. fast.

I had disappointing pyraminx on there -.-


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Sep 6, 2009)

wow i fail at pyraminx


----------

